# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Biras Creek Resort- Marina- Virgin Gorda

## stbartshopper

It is closed indefinitely- undergoing renovations.. We honeymooned there in 1978 and loved it.

http://www.biras.com/

----------


## amyb

I liked the outdoor showers.

----------

